# Writing a book.Personal stories.



## X-mo-1979 (1 Dec 2007)

Hi 
Although sometimes my posts here are full of spelling mistakes and poor grammar,I have for the past few years been slowly writing a book.It had started off as a memoire for myself,as I found trying to recall certain things from a few years back vague in my memory to say the least.

After my next deployment my wife suggested I should find an editor and publish the work.I do have a background in creative writing and Canadian literature,however only from a college level.

However I do have a few questions that hopefully someone on the site can answer.

The names of people in the book are real,my opinion of them are sometimes expressed.Can someone actually press charges on you if your opinion of them are less than stellar.

Can someone refuse to let his/her name be used?

Being of military nature would it be suggested that it be ran by a public affairs officer?And maybe a JAG?

I've honestly been thinking about just changing all the names and publishing it as a "fictional"book.

Has anyone here done the same?Going through the process?


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Dec 2007)

I suggest you start by visiting the public library and ask for material on writing a book in Canada. Often these have extensive sections on copyright and legal liability issues. You should also read the copyright act and/or check to see what material the government has put out explaining its provisions.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (1 Dec 2007)

Good idea.
Maybe it would be worth my while to maybe find a copyright/publishing type of lawyer who could decipher the laws and how it would apply to my type of book.Which bring back the question that maybe a JAG who has more of an idea about the military side wouldn't be a bad place to start.

However would JAG's actually waste their time on something like this?


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Dec 2007)

Margaret Atwood wrote a good book regarding publishing in Canada.  I don't have it handy, and I don't remember the title, but I do recall it being a good read.

Additionally, you'll find MANY local organizations dedicated to writers.  Look up your local chapter and join in - they're a good resource.

http://www.writersunion.ca/
http://www.pwac.ca/
http://www.cwj.ca/
http://www.writersguildofcanada.com/
http://www.track0.com/ogwc/

There are more.

Good luck to you.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (1 Dec 2007)

Many thanks Roy.Is the book you talk of called "A Critical Companion"?
One thing the schooling I took really didn't cover was the publishing process,something that IMHO is just as important as studying writers metaphoric meanings.

Also thanks for those links,some really great places to start.


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Dec 2007)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Many thanks Roy.Is the book you talk of called "A Critical Companion"?
> One thing the schooling I took really didn't cover was the publishing process,something that IMHO is just as important as studying writers metaphoric meanings.
> 
> Also thanks for those links,some really great places to start.



That particular title is not ringing a bell - but you _MAY_ be correct.  All my books are still in boxes since the last move we made a year ago - I still have to build the bookshelves to house them.

Regardless which book I referred to, get involved with local chapters of a national author's organization - you'll be surprised by how many have the same questions (and answers to those questions) as you.

Good luck to you.



> A word is a bud attempting to become a twig. How can one not dream while writing? It is the pen which dreams. The blank page gives the right to dream.
> 
> 
> Gaston Bachelard


----------

